# Earth as a dream (1 Viewer)



## Mesafalcon (Sep 8, 2016)

*

Earth as a dream*

Fair laws for all,
stable environment and clean.
Peaceful populations,
equality flowing like a stream.
Races working together as a team…


----------



## Sack-a-doo (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice dream. I think we'd have to get rid of the media, the governments and corporations, but it sure sounds possible with those out of our hair.


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 8, 2016)

great to see/read yours again!
dream on....


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 8, 2016)

Sack-a-doo said:


> Nice dream. I think we'd have to get rid of the media, the governments and corporations, but it sure sounds possible with those out of our hair.



we need government, but we need them to make fair laws and stop lobbying basically 

coorporations, who knows what the world would look like without them, but... they should be required to raise pay for the average worker. 

not that it matters, computers will be doing our jobs sooner than later. jobs you havent imagined theyd be doing


----------



## escorial (Sep 9, 2016)

seems to nice to be a poem...after reading it I did think if only...cool to read an up beat poem now and gain....


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 10, 2016)

Catchy in a good way.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 11, 2016)

Beautiful dream. This reminded me of the Queen song, _This Could Be Heaven For Everyone_. If only...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 11, 2016)

I think this is a good way to sum up the ideal image of humanity. If only it were so simple lol.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 12, 2016)

escorial said:


> seems to nice to be a poem...after reading it I did think if only...cool to read an up beat poem now and gain....



thanks

this is a bit off topic, but wow, what a great avatar for you！　the ESC key like the first 3 letters of your member name. 

Keep that, genius～！


----------



## escorial (Sep 13, 2016)

if you ever need help M....say stuck up a mountain or on a sinking ship just press the Esc key and i'll cum a runnin..ha,ha


----------



## Infel (Sep 13, 2016)

Man, that poem made me smile. Sure is nice to read things and smile.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 14, 2016)

Infel said:


> Man, that poem made me smile. Sure is nice to read things and smile.



That response made me smile. 

Touche.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

Mesafalcon said:


> *
> 
> Earth as a dream*
> 
> ...





 "Peaceful populations"....And the Lion will sleep with the Lamb.... sounds like Nirvana ...Fabulous work, Mesafalcon... peace...


----------

